# New OTA [d2vzw]



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Just a heads up, sure probably most of you saw this on Droid-Life and similar, but there is a new OTA coming, adds Verizon Remote Support. A new locked bootloader hasn't been announced with it of course, but I wouldn't be surprised if it was a "feature"

Also, apparently it is auto-installing.

If you are on a custom ROM you are A-OK as they have the FWUpgrader deleted, otherwise freeze that app and call it good. And if you have your bootloader unlocked NEVER OTA.

News / User got autoupdate:
http://www.s3forums.....html#post31495

*Edit:* If you get the OTA message and it says its downloaded and trying to install, if you don't mind -

Root it if you haven't already.

Go into cache and find the OTA .zip. Upload it somewhere.

Post the link here.

????

Profit!

After uploading the OTA .zip elsewhere you can wipe your cache to delete the downloaded file.


----------



## CodeInVB (Jun 13, 2011)

According to the next post we should go to xda for it....fine.


----------



## marcucci217 (Oct 21, 2011)

Lol some people must really hate xda here...

The discussion has gone into much detail there and the update.zip could be found there almost immediately after it was pushed to phones on the east coast.

I'm guessing many people here aren't too concerned about the new update because nearly everyone has a custom rom on their device?


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Bump this as I haven't seen it reported yet:

Just ODIN'ed back to stock and took OTA.

We can still root using debugfsroot and we can still bootloader unlock (I did via Casual) I am now running CM10 on latest OTA. FWIW.

BTW, this is the FIRST time I have ever taken an OTA on an Android device. Ever. Ever ever. (I said fuck OTAs after screwing with the Moto BS for the last two years)


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

Goose306 said:


> I am now running CM10 on latest OTA.


What does that even mean? If you're running CM10 you're not on the OTA.
The only thing that sticks between the OTA and CM10 is the modem and we can flash that separately.


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

PhantomGamers said:


> What does that even mean? If you're running CM10 you're not on the OTA.
> The only thing that sticks between the OTA and CM10 is the modem and we can flash that separately.


Meant to basically just imply the new OTA was rootable and unlockable as no-one else had reported that yet, as the new OTA included a new bootloader. Luckily we can still flash insecure over it.


----------



## Azilla (Jun 30, 2011)

Good to know, thanks. I just got my S3, and was going to root last night but was too tired to do it woke up and phone automagicly updated...


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

Do where's the new radio files

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

masri1987 said:


> Do where's the new radio files
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Umm, pinned in the development section:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/34053-officialmodems-vrlg7-verizon-sgs3-sch-i535-odin-or-recovery-flashable/


----------



## johnminator2468 (Mar 14, 2012)

so happy to know its rootable thank GOOSE 360


----------



## DJSgalaxy (Sep 2, 2011)

I'm currently on stock rooted the OTA came to my phone last night. I haven't done it yEt because I wanted to see if I should change some things.

I flashed a zip to make the battery color cyan and a zip to add a few items to the notification bar. I also installed EZrecovery and have CWM flashed as well.

I'm a Samsung noob and I wanted to see what steps to take to do the ota so I don't have to keep postponing it.


----------



## techgov8 (Sep 16, 2012)

Goose306 said:


> Bump this as I haven't seen it reported yet:
> 
> Just ODIN'ed back to stock and took OTA.
> 
> ...


Can you freeze verizon's diagnostic app that can connect to your phone? So far I've only flashed the radio over cause I dont want that and I dont want to lose universal search

Tap'n


----------



## piiman (Aug 21, 2011)

Goose306 said:


> Bump this as I haven't seen it reported yet:
> 
> Just ODIN'ed back to stock and took OTA.
> 
> ...


So what made you change your ways for this OTA?


----------



## piiman (Aug 21, 2011)

DJSgalaxy said:


> I'm currently on stock rooted the OTA came to my phone last night. I haven't done it yEt because I wanted to see if I should change some things.
> 
> I flashed a zip to make the battery color cyan and a zip to add a few items to the notification bar. I also installed EZrecovery and have CWM flashed as well.
> 
> I'm a Samsung noob and I wanted to see what steps to take to do the ota so I don't have to keep postponing it.


Step 1. Don't take the OTA
Step 2 done


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

piiman said:


> So what made you change your ways for this OTA?


No one had tested to see if it could be properly rooted / unlocked.

Tapped from the unicorned N7


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Goose306 said:


> No one had tested to see if it could be properly rooted / unlocked.
> 
> Tapped from the unicorned N7


Goose takes one for the team.

My dude.

Sent from my SGH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## patt3k (Mar 28, 2012)

just out of curiosity I am running rooted hybrid TW/AOSP rom and click on check updates and it showed there.


----------



## JKBane (Jun 18, 2011)

I am not rooted and have the latest OTA. Can I still root as usual and unlock as usual, just as if the OTA never happened? Thanks in advance


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

JKBane said:


> I am not rooted and have the latest OTA. Can I still root as usual and unlock as usual, just as if the OTA never happened? Thanks in advance


Per Goose306 in post #4 of this very thread, just one page back on the first page of this very large two page thread, you can root and unlock the OTA as usual.


----------



## JKBane (Jun 18, 2011)

landshark said:


> Per Goose306 in post #4 of this very thread, just one page back on the first page of this very large two page thread, you can root and unlock the OTA as usual.


I did not understand the lingo "[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]We can still root using debugfsroot and we can still bootloader unlock (I did via Casual) I am now running CM10 on latest OTA. FWIW." That is not the method I used to root my phone a while back. So I didnt know this was the usual way to root and unlock. Please dont be a smartass. I was only looking for help. [/background]


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

JKBane said:


> I did not understand the lingo "[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]We can still root using debugfsroot and we can still bootloader unlock (I did via Casual) I am now running CM10 on latest OTA. FWIW." That is not the method I used to root my phone a while back. So I didnt know this was the usual way to root and unlock. Please dont be a smartass. I was only looking for help. [/background]


First off, I wouldn't call a Mod a "smartass"...

Second, he answered it perfectly. JK, we've all seen you around here, so maybe he assumed that made sense to you. I understood what he said fully. He said:

1) Yes, you can root, with "xyz" method.
2) Yes, you can unlock with "xyz" method.

Wasn't that complicated, my man. Having a rough day? Goose is one of the most helpful people on this site. Chill man...


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Basically all I was saying is you can root/unlock using the known methods. Debugfs and Casual are the names of the root method and the unlock program, respectively. If you follow the pinned root guide you'll be just peachy.

Tapped from the unicorned N7


----------



## JKBane (Jun 18, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> First off, I wouldn't call a Mod a "smartass"...
> 
> Second, he answered it perfectly. JK, we've all seen you around here, so maybe he assumed that made sense to you. I understood what he said fully. He said:
> 
> ...


This was not directed at Goose. Land shark was the quoted reply. I quoted from Goose to let Land shark know what part of the post I did not understand.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JKBane (Jun 18, 2011)

But anyways. Found a guide that made sense to get me rooted and unlocked. Researching what ROM to use.

If it matters to anyone. That means I rooted and unlocked from being not rooted on the new Verizon ota. So I can be one of the users that can also confirm root and unlock works.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RedRumy3 (Oct 24, 2011)

Still haven't received it here in NY yet.

Sent From My Galaxy S III Using TapaTalk 2.


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

RedRumy3 said:


> Still haven't received it here in NY yet.
> 
> Sent From My Galaxy S III Using TapaTalk 2.


That's odd. I updated my g/f's GS3 to the OTA on Saturday and we're around Chicago. Did you go into menu -> settings -> about device -> software update and checked new?


----------



## RedRumy3 (Oct 24, 2011)

Yep shows no update available. I even went back to stock with Odin and nothing.










Sent From My Galaxy S III Using TapaTalk 2.


----------



## dangerous (Jun 14, 2011)

Goose306 said:


> Just a heads up, sure probably most of you saw this on Droid-Life and similar, but there is a new OTA coming, adds Verizon Remote Support. A new locked bootloader hasn't been announced with it of course, but I wouldn't be surprised if it was a "feature"
> 
> Also, apparently it is auto-installing.
> 
> ...


do you mean the Update.zip file?


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

dangerous said:


> do you mean the Update.zip file?


Yes, he's referring to the update.zip file which should have been in the fota folder under /cache. I believe the devs already have a copy of the update.zip file, but if you sent to the trouble of uploading it there's no harm in posting a copy here.


----------



## dangerous (Jun 14, 2011)

landshark said:


> Yes, he's referring to the update.zip file which should have been in the fota folder under /cache. I believe the devs already have a copy of the update.zip file, but if you sent to the trouble of uploading it there's no harm in posting a copy here.


I made a copy and put in my DROPBOX, not sure where i would upload it to (not really big on sharing from my DB).


----------



## dangerous (Jun 14, 2011)

So, i'm rooted with one of the original root methods (using ODIN). will the OTA break anything if i just apply it? (I have frozen the FWupgader in the mean time)


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

dangerous said:


> So, i'm rooted with one of the original root methods (using ODIN). will the OTA break anything if i just apply it? (I have frozen the FWupgader in the mean time)


OTA will break root, but you can easily root again with the method found in section 6 in this thread:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1762709


----------



## JKBane (Jun 18, 2011)

dangerous said:


> So, i'm rooted with one of the original root methods (using ODIN). will the OTA break anything if i just apply it? (I have frozen the FWupgader in the mean time)


I rooted and unlocked coming from the last update.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wscaddie56 (Oct 19, 2011)

Rooted, unlocked but still on stock ROM. I got the nag about the update last night, defered and deleted my cache(in CWM).

Got the nag this morning, defered, deleted my cache, and deleted FWUpgrader with Titanium. I haven't bought the premium version yet, no idea why, so I couldn't freeze it. Thought I solved the problem.

Just got the nag again, but when i go into Titanium I can no longer see the FWUpgrader app.

I guess I can just back everything up and flash a ROM that has the updater removed but I was waiting for the ROMs to be a bit more stable.

Is there another way to prevent the update?

TIA


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

wscaddie56 said:


> Rooted, unlocked but still on stock ROM. I got the nag about the update last night, defered and deleted my cache(in CWM).
> 
> Got the nag this morning, defered, deleted my cache, and deleted FWUpgrader with Titanium. I haven't bought the premium version yet, no idea why, so I couldn't freeze it. Thought I solved the problem.
> 
> ...


I have seen numerous reports indicating the OTA will download to your phone but will not install if you have CWM installed so you should be OK. Or to make sure, you can purchase Titanium Pro and use it to freeze SDM 1.0. That will definitely stop the OTA.


----------



## wscaddie56 (Oct 19, 2011)

landshark said:


> I have seen numerous reports indicating the OTA will download to your phone but will not install if you have CWM installed so you should be OK. Or to make sure, you can purchase Titanium Pro and use it to freeze SDM 1.0. That will definitely stop the OTA.


thanks landshark, so the 'app' i need to deal with is SDM 1.0 and not the FWUpgrader? I think that's my issue.


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

wscaddie56 said:


> thanks landshark, so the 'app' i need to deal with is SDM 1.0 and not the FWUpgrader? I think that's my issue.


Yes, I am rooted, stock, self-debloated with FWUpgrader frozen, running CWM and the OTA downloaded to my phone. I deferred installation, froze SDM 1.0, and the update.zip file and fota folder disappeared and I haven't gotten an OTA notification since.


----------



## dirtydroidx (Jul 4, 2011)

Has anyone tried , Odin back the stock or on stock rooted. Used ota rootkeeper ? Just curious .

Sent from my SCH-I535 or XT913


----------



## mav3rick478 (Aug 20, 2011)

UGH update is hitting Northern CA, plugged my phone in to charge and saw a new green icon on the left, thought wtf is that? Then bam update screen! Deferred it of course. Quick question since i've read numerous places that if we have CWM it should fail but will it keep trying to update afterwards if I don't freeze SDM? Phone is rooted, unlocked, CWM and running Imo's Lean Kernel, should I purchase Titanium and freeze or just leave it alone? I haven't installed a ROM because I have a Square reader and don't know if it will work if a custom ROM is installed.


----------



## mav3rick478 (Aug 20, 2011)

Update, the OTA failed to install and I have not seen a new notification all day. Safe to say if you have a custom recovery you are safe and just reply no to installing the OTA from within CWR and reboot, phew.


----------

